# أرجوا المشاركة من الأعضاء الذين يملكون خبرة في مجال hse



## tzein25 (28 فبراير 2011)

* ارجوا من الأعضاء الذين يملكون خبرة أن يفيدونا ببعض النصائح جزاكم الله ألف خير 
عندي الكثير من الأستفسارات عن الوقاية والأمن الصناعي *

انا طالب في الوقاية والأمن الصناعي وانا الآن في مرحلة التطبيق العملي 
درست في معهد خاص في الجزائر يمنح شهادة مشرف في الوقاية والأمن الصناعي المعهد معترف به من قبل الدولة الجزائرية .
أنا أقوم حاليا بتدريب عملي في شركة سونطراك الجزائرية في قسم تخزين الغاز ومشتقات البترول 
بعد إنتهاء من الفترة التدريبية كيف أستطيع ان أجد عمل في الشركات الموجدة عندنا في الجزائر وهي شركات أجنبية 
ماهي الطريقة وكيف أبداء كل الشركات تطلب أصحاب الخبرة أقل شي يكون خبرة سنة او سنتين ماهو الحل كيف أقدر أحصل على هذه الخبرة .
انصحوني جزاكم الله ألف خير


http://walshbutlerltd.ie/wp-*******/uploads/2008/03/healthandsafety.jpg


----------



## safety113 (1 مارس 2011)

اهلا بك بين اخوتك
ابدأ من هذا الرابط
وباذن الله سوف تستفيد:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78217.html


----------

